# Quadruplex First Video



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Well I was having trouble with my servos which would cause one engine to pull in different directions from the rest. I thought it was an RC issues and tried a few different things with no success. I finaly decided to give it a rest and started a new Project (CP Huntington). In the mean time I saw several articles and notes in STiG on "Stack Talk". My problem was the heat from the two adjacent smoke boxes was heating up the servos in the second engine.
I finished the Huntington last week and decided to bring out the Quad and try to get better drafting at the stacks causing it to draw air in the bottom of the smoke box rather than force hot air out the bottom. First I ran it, and with a heat senser found, to my amazement, that the frame on the second engine was 285 F. I ran it at the steamup yesterday and the temp was 85 F. Actually cooler than the other frames.
Thank you STiG
Here is the video in HD

http://youtu.be/w4KhJDID6w4


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Bill, 

Your Quad is awesome....... 4444 is an astounding example of your ability and craftsmanship. 

What was required to get the desirable updraft? 

Michael


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Michael 
If you can get a hold of the last three issues of Steam in the Garden, there is a lot of info there but I will give you the short version. 
Alcohol and Coal fired engines require a draft at the stack to keep the fire going, gas fired engines dont. Because of this not much effort is put into creating a draft in these engines so... 
On mine I just had a large smoke box with a 1/2" ID x 1/2" high stack at the top of the smoke box. In Larry Bangham's article in January/February he mentions having the exhaust pipe tip at 1/10 of the cylinder diameter and the stack inside diameter at .7 of the cylinder bore. In March/April Keith Bucklitch noted that there is a formula used in full sized engines which determines the cone of steam that forms after the exhaust pipe as a 1:6 shape with a secondary cone of 1:3. Larry replied last month and confirmed Keith's info but felt that with our lower pressures, the cone could be less than 6:1 
I started with a drawing of my new stack ID of .355 and used a 1:5 ratio and found that the cone went 1.775" to the point. I then drew a 1:3 cone to determine the pettycoat diameter needed which was just under 3/4" 
This worked out well as I had some stock laying around I could try out. I made the insert with the flared pettycoat at the bottom and a 1/2" diameter where it fits into the existing stack (similar to the plugs Larry made but with a Pettycoat at the bottom) 
I made these with a hand press clearance so I could remove them if they didn't work. I will now take them out and attach them with JB Weld so I will take some photos then and post them.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

Incredible. Bravo! 

Phenomenal example of locomotive scratch building. I hope that you will bring it to the National Summer Steamup. 

Steve


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Steve 
Yep, we'll be there 
Hopefully I can borrow a few of those 1/32 reffer cars they have up there and get a more realistic video. I think I will have the second Tender done by then also.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing, very cool.  So.... How much can it pull? 

Jason


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Haven't pulled anything yet. I want to get used to it first but it seems to be real strong. I put a pull scale on it the first time I ran it and it showed eight pounds but I'm not sure all of the engines were synced properly because of the servo issue.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Bill why don't you post the CP Huntington video on your Youtube in the CP Huntington build? Nice quadreplex btw, I never though anyone would get enough boiler pressure to actually power one in this scale. How much can it pull?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Bill, Now I'm interested in the all up over all weight of this nice loco?? 

For a weird comparison, I have a 19.5 pound SD70Mac that measures, ammm pulls.., 8 pounds with a test car, and 8 1/2 pounds using a hand held scale while running along, in either case! 

Very nice work and glad it runs so well for You also!! 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Dirk 
It weighs 60 pounds. I just hooked the scale to the back of it and hooked the other end to the table and opened it up so the draw bar pull was 8 pounds from a dead stop. This was on my first run and I think it is running much stronger now and I am not sure how accurate the scale is. 
Steven 
I am not sure what you mean about the video. Both videos were taken by David Wegmuller and posted on his Youtube site. I am not versed on Youtube so I wouldn't know how to move it to my site. 
I posted the CP Huntington on the build site but since the Quad build log has been archived, I posted this new thread. 
Should I post the CPH as a seperate thread?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Bill-- 

Both videos were great! I wouldnt worry too much about where you posted them, you did great. 

The Quad is really cool. I like the shots of it rounding the curve close to the camera! i can't wait to see it hauling a train...perhaps a short double header with the CP Huntington just to see how the size compares.









keep on having fun!!!









--Eric


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By bille1906 on 14 May 2012 07:40 AM 
Dirk 
It weighs 60 pounds. I just hooked the scale to the back of it and hooked the other end to the table and opened it up so the draw bar pull was 8 pounds from a dead stop. This was on my first run and I think it is running much stronger now and I am not sure how accurate the scale is. 
Steven 
I am not sure what you mean about the video. Both videos were taken by David Wegmuller and posted on his Youtube site. I am not versed on Youtube so I wouldn't know how to move it to my site. 
I posted the CP Huntington on the build site but since the Quad build log has been archived, I posted this new thread. 
Should I post the CPH as a seperate thread? 
Oh I was surprised you didn't link the CP Huntington video in the CP Huntington thread that's all. 60 pounds for a scale 1 engine? That's insane! 

*Edit, I see it posted in the other thread now. My bad.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be over at Bills place when these videos were shot. Man, watching the Quad in action is a treat! I think I was just giggling half the time. It looks like some sort of monstrous mechanical centipede snaking around the track. The CP Huntington is a real cutie too. Photos don't do it justice because it is so tiny.

Thanks again Bill for a great day of steaming.

Regards,


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are simply fantastic!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, 60 pounds it is... 

32 drivers, 1.875 pounds per wheel, pretty good loading there!! My 70Mac runs at 1.625 pounds per wheel to get it's 8 1/2 pounds of pull... 

Dirk 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely awesome, Bill..... What a beast....


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

If I remember correctly Dave Hottmann's Accucraft cab forward pulled something over 10 pounds at DH one year. It remains the highest pull of any steam locomotive. "Diesel-Man" Bob correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Yes 
I heard Dave's Cab forward holds the record at something over 10 pounds 
The cab forward has a little larger bore than mine but I have twice as many cylinders. Knowing Dave, i am sure he worked his hot rodding magic on every aspect of the cab forward before he added a few pounds of lead to the articulating truck. I'll have to compare notes with him if he is in Sacramento this year. 
I am thinking that once I get it broke in and re-tuned, it should be able to crack the 10 pound level fairly easily. Not sure how everyone does it. When i did mine it actually hit 9.5 lbs. but then dropped to 8


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Here are some photos of the stack inserts with the pettycoat and the revised exhaust pipe








Insert installed








Shorter exhaust pope with small nozzle at the tip








Insert


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
the ratio between draw bar pull and load is about 1:30 (LBSC/Martin Evans). With a draw bar pull of 10lbs you should be able to pull about 300lbs. I suggest David brings his multi-gauge portable track to the next event and you can try to ride behind your Quadruplex.
Regards


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

That shouldn't be hard, my little 3 cylinder shay was able to pull people.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shay Gears Rule!*


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is surperb! 2 very different engines but both extremely well executed. You are definately a master builder! Thanks for posting for us to enjoy.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Bill: 

I had no idea that such a locomotive was ever designed. I thought that the MTH triplex was impressive. Too bad that a prototype was never built by S. P. . That would have been a great historical example as to the maximum limits of steam locomotive design. 

Amazing build. Did you combine two Accucraft locos or did you scratch build the entire model? 

You certainly have a wide range of locomotive interests from the petite CP Huntington all the way to this massive four engined locomotive. 


Norman


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Norman 
It is scratch built 
The wheels are accucraft and the cab front is cut from an Accucraft cab forward. I have a few Trackside details goodies. everything else is scratch built 
There is a build log in the informative threads section in this Forum


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sweet looking engine and a good runner too


----------

